# life changing story i heard tonight



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

alright i have a question and a story all in one when i was 12 i used to chase this huge buck around in PA and when i say big i mean BIG i couldnt hunt at the time because my mom had this thing with me being that young and handling a gun (i never got it) anyway when it came time for the deer to shed i told her i was going out to find them the man she was dating at the time who is now my stepdad was out hunting that day and my mom had told him about me wanting to find these giant antlers he had just shot a large deer shortly before that with me not knowing he took out the antlers to look like a shed and placed them in the woods i was following this deer at and came over and asked me if i would like to go look for this deers antlers i didnt know he placed them there shortly after i got there i found one it was very large and i was excited thinking i found this on my own about a half hour later i found the other relizing it was a match i was very happy. tonight we were out on the porch talking and i brought these antlers up tomorrows my 19th birthday and my mom looked at my stepdad in tears and said go ahead tell him so he told me the story and i thought it was so awesome that he did this for me these are not just any old deer antlers though this deer was a monster it was a boone and crocket deer he didnt register just because he wanted to hurry up and get them in the woods so i could find them so he didnt register them this deer was 11 points 294 pounds dress and had a 37 inch spread now knowing he did this for me instead of getting the monster mounted i would like to get it mounted for him i know it wont be the orginal cape but if he did something that big for me i want to do this for him to show him how much that means to me how do i go about getting this done does anybody from south carolina have a really trust worthy taxidermist i dont care if i have to pay two arms and a leg for it i just want it to get done right since he didnt register this deer just so he could make me happy because if he did this deer would still be a pa record!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Any decent taxidermy shop should have access to a spare cape for an antler mount. If not, you can wait until next season and pick up a spare cape from someone to mount the antlers on. Great story!

Evan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

That is a man anyone would be proud to call DAD,,, anyone can be a father it takes a special man to do what he did for you.

If you can't find anyone to do the mount close to you let me know and I will check with my brother in law who does mounts and let him know your story.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not a hunter but I got to admit that's a pretty awesome thing he did. Great story. From what I gather here, you all have trophies already, know what I mean?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah he is a great guy i almost lost him a few years back to a heart attack but god had different plans that im very thankful for


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great post.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Great post.


Yes.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Al Kai said:


> Yes.


thats a really awesome story.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Very good dad. Hope you turn out to be the man he is. We all need to learn something from this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i have decided against the mount because the plaque i have them hanging on was made by my grandfather which is pretty cool the only thing about it is it does not do the spread justice so im just gonna write "this should be wider" on the wall under it lol i will post pictures of them up here soon


----------

